# Temporary resident permit for South Africa



## SRP (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, my husband and myself have moved to South Africa for two years on temporary resident permit. My husband has two years work permit for South Africa.

I want to get my retired father to come and stay with us. As he is old and ailing and there is no one to look after him in India. 

I have been told that only way he can come is on 2 months visitor visa and he has to go back every two months to get a new visa.

Is that true?? Is there no other visa or permit that can let him stay in south Africa for the time we are here??

Thanks


----------

